# English Electric Diesel Locomotive Class 1400 CP (Portuguese Railways)



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,

This is one of my recent projects: the English Electric Diesel Locomotive Class 1400 of CP (Portuguese Railways) in the standart orange/brown colour scheme, built for a customer.
Portugal ordered a total of 50 Diesel Class 1400 locomotives from English Electric.
The first bath of 10 locomotives where built in the United Kingdom and arrived in Portugal in 1967. The remaining locomotives where built in Portugal.
Today the EE 1400 Diesel locomotives also operates as shunters.

The Micromodel resin cast body shell is produced to be used with the Athearn SW-1000/1500 powertrain kit.



























































































Hope you like!

Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto
Lisbon, Portugal

*Facebook: "Ayala Botto Model Trains"
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ayala-Botto-Model-Trains/100140160133220[/B]*


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Beautifully done! Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,

some information in english regarding the Diesel Locomotive Class 1400 from CP (Portuguese Railways):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CP_Class_1400

Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Ayala, 

Your work is as neat as a pin... especially the fine detail on the railings. :thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,

Updated links with the photos:



























































































Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll echo Greg ... your work is as neat as a pin, Ayala!

TJ


----------

